# Disney's 'Wreck-It Ralph'



## Stunna (Jun 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btB8tb8fLYM[/YOUTUBE]


			
				IMDb said:
			
		

> The bad-guy character in a classic game who longs to be a hero brings trouble to his entire arcade after sneaking into a new first-person shooter game and unleashing a deadly enemy.



*Release Date:* November 2, 2012

*Director:* Rich Moore

The royalties had to be a pain for this one.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 6, 2012)

This actually looks pretty promising. Disney's been on a role recently so I hope it's good


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 6, 2012)

Holy shit is that Kano next to the Zombie?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 6, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Holy shit is that Kano next to the Zombie?



Yep it is. I almost didn't notice him at first


----------



## Stunna (Jun 6, 2012)

The zombies from 'House of the Dead' clean up nicely.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 6, 2012)

Should have tried to get  a classic PS villain like from Crash Bandicoot or from Ratchet and clank.


----------



## Glued (Jun 6, 2012)

I wonder how much disney paid those other companies to allow them to cameo their characters.


----------



## Detective (Jun 6, 2012)

I will admit that when I viewed the thread title, I thought Stunna had accidentally  confused Disney with a suspiciously gay porn sounding title. But I was thankfully and pleasantly surprised to see that this was not the case. 



-Sent from my iPhone 4S.


----------



## Ae (Jun 6, 2012)

Nerdgasm alert


----------



## tiff-tiff86 (Jun 6, 2012)

And is it no coincidence this trailer comes out the same week as E3?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 6, 2012)

That's where it was unveiled.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 6, 2012)

Here are the bad guys from the support group

Dungeon Keeper, 
Generic ninja(probaly smoke)
Bowser 
Zangief
Eggman 
M. Bison
Clyde
Cyborg Justice
Altered Beast final boss(the rhino)
A beholder with a crown 
Kano 
House of the Dead Hatchet Zombie.

No ones know yet who is the blue chick

The writer is the same who write some classic simpsons and futurama episodes and the movie looks like Roger Rabbit vidya edition so I'm pretty hyped


----------



## tiff-tiff86 (Jun 6, 2012)

Stunna said:


> That's where it was unveiled.



Aaah, gotcha!



The cameos of all These licensed characters in the same room, it feels almost surreal!


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jun 7, 2012)

Did I just see Bowser, M. Bison and Dr. Eggman in the same scene? *headexplodesfromawesomeness*


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 7, 2012)

his name is robotinik dammit


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 7, 2012)

This looks BOSS! No pun intended.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jun 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 7, 2012)

Is it just me unsettled by the idea that all the games we play are connected into one universe and that all the bad guys aren't really bad? No, in actuality they are just actors. What kinda shit is that? It's like the games have been playing me the whole time.












Nah just fuckin with ya. This shit is awesome!


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 7, 2012)

It's a shame those videogame badguys are just cameos, would have been great if Bowser, Robotnik, etc. were all part of the plot on the dilemma facing video game villains.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey, isn't that Smoke from MK??


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 7, 2012)

Megaharrison said:


> It's a shame those videogame badguys are just cameos, would have been great if Bowser, Robotnik, etc. were all part of the plot on the dilemma facing video game villains.



Then this would have been the most expensive movie ever made.


----------



## Jamibu (Jun 8, 2012)

After watching the trailer, I can't wait to watch this one.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 9, 2012)

Looks like every generic 3D Disney/Pixar/Dreamworks movie ever made. Sick tired of it.


----------



## Jena (Jun 9, 2012)

This looks interesting.

Although, granted, most of the reason why I want to see it is just for that villain support group scene.


----------



## Federer (Jun 9, 2012)

Zangief.


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 10, 2012)

Well ignoring the video game villans this looks pretty much like your average pixar movie.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 10, 2012)

Ralph is a very modern DreamWorks-esque protagonist. Most of their recent movies have a hero who starts out either as a villain or is physically repulsive and attempts to become something greater or find acceptance (think 'Shrek', 'Megamind', 'Kung Fu Panda', 'Monsters vs. Aliens').


----------



## FearTear (Jun 11, 2012)

The provisional promotional poster is pretty scary though...


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jun 11, 2012)

Huh...this looks very...interesting. It looks like it could be very funny.


----------



## Muk (Jun 12, 2012)

nergasm 

and zangief and bison 

Playlist of 50 SNSD songs you may not have heard


----------



## Furious George (Jun 12, 2012)

Well.... they certainly have a brilliant gimmick there with the retro game angle. That alones is going to make sure that this movie is going to be a box office success. Disney isn't anything if not brilliant at keeping up with pop culture trends.

I just hope it won't be soulless. After all, this isn't Pixar we're talking about.


----------



## Don Draper (Jun 15, 2012)

I feel bad for Roosterteeth as this movie is announced and revealed just when they recently (I think a month or two back) released the idea of a new series they have been working on called "Break Room" based on pretty much the same concept but focusing on the time in between when games are played and what characters get up to. Now everyones going to be like they stole the idea lol. But still this movie looks pretty decent.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 24, 2012)

*Wreck it Ralph*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfjEwDQI4JA[/YOUTUBE]

Anyone looking forward to this movie?  I am.

Who recognizes all the villians?  Bowser, ghost, Blanka, Dr. Eggman, zombie, I don't lnow the cyborg guy.


----------



## Detective (Jun 24, 2012)

The cyborg is Kano from Mortal Kombat.

P.S: Stunna had created a thread on this very topic on page 2 of the Theatre. I shall get one of my Mods to merge this as soon as possible.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 24, 2012)

Pipe said:


> Here are the bad guys from the support group
> 
> Dungeon Keeper,
> Generic ninja(probaly smoke)
> ...



I think you forgot Blanka, the Brazillian monster from Street Fighter.

Anyone think Ralph from this movie looks like Juugo?


----------



## Glued (Jun 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Gxa_p_tULyE[/YOUTUBE]

Ralph was never a villain from what I can see. They tore down his home while he slept.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 24, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Holy shit is that Kano next to the Zombie?


they should have used Shao Kahn.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 25, 2012)

Don Draper said:


> I feel bad for Roosterteeth as this movie is announced and revealed just when they recently (I think a month or two back) released the idea of a new series they have been working on called "Break Room" based on pretty much the same concept but focusing on the time in between when games are played and what characters get up to. Now everyones going to be like they stole the idea lol. But still this movie looks pretty decent.



I love this idea!  Is there any way we, as fans, can promote and encourage Break Room to be released.  As a fan, I LOVE the idea of popular characters from various genres merging together in a type of multiverse story.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 25, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> [YOUTUBE]Gxa_p_tULyE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Ralph was never a villain from what I can see. They tore down his home while he slept.



Just a villian back story.  He's a hero by the end of the movie.


----------



## Detective (Sep 12, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> Just a villian back story.  He's a hero by the end of the movie.



In the immortal words of Zangief, he's a bad guy, but that does not mean he's a bad guy.



[YOUTUBE]_q6DDm-3urE[/YOUTUBE]

Day 1 Motherfuckers. Looks amazing. Awww Yeah.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 12, 2012)

Sarah


----------



## The Big G (Sep 13, 2012)

this movie will be all kinds of win


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm pretty hyped for this. 

Here's hoping it'll be as good as some of Disney's other recent CGI films.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 14, 2012)

I definitely plan to see this film, as I find appeal in both its premise: that of a person who has grown tired of being a villain and instead wishes to be a hero (a departure from most of the villains in the Disney films, who enjoy being evil, which is not automatically a negative trait, but can still become monotonous over time), and the fact that it references video games, of which I am very fond. I imagine that the Disney corporation had to pay exorbitant sums to feature all those cameos of characters from actual video games in this film, but they clearly still sufficient funds to spend on the graphics and animation. On that subject, why is Zangief among the villains in the "villain support group?" I do not recall him ever being a villain in any of the _Street Fighter_ games.

I do hope that this film makes references, however subtle or brief, to _Tron,_ as that film is another Disney franchise that focuses on computers and video games. On that subject, does anyone find Ralph's departure from his own game and entering other games to be reminiscent of the old television series _Reboot,_ specifically, when the characters Enzo and AdrAIa "jumped" from one game to another?

This film appears to be a departure from the Walt Disney Company's usual films, so I do hope that it has an interesting story and well-developed characters. I also hope that Vanellope von Schweetz, the young girl, is not as immature and annoying as she is in the trailer for the entire film, as such behavior would considerably hinder my overall enjoyment of the film. Regardless of that, I am indeed looking forward to seeing this film.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 3, 2012)

Saw it today, best Pixar movie in awhile.  I command everyone who's reading this post to see it in 3D for maximum effect of the movie and Paperman (the short that precedes it)


----------



## Parallax (Nov 3, 2012)

it's not a Pixar film


----------



## Mider T (Nov 3, 2012)

I was afraid somebody would say that

Okay, best _Disney_ movie in awhile

Paperman was probably the best short I've seen before any movie, slightly beating the old chess man from A Bug's Life.  I can see how that would inspire any kid to become an animator.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 3, 2012)

Was meh. Okay.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 3, 2012)

Not a bad film, Disney's paperman was really nice though


----------



## The Big G (Nov 4, 2012)

movie was flawless


----------



## Mider T (Nov 4, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> However, I did like several particular references: first, the graffiti in Game Central Station contained at least two messages that I very much enjoyed ("All Your Base are Belong to Us" and "Sheng Long was Here"); evidently, some of the staff who worked on this film have played old-school video games. Second, Sonic the Hedgehog's single line in this film was a clear reference to the warnings that he gave at the end of each episode of the animated _Sonic the Hedgehog_ series, produced back in the early 1990's.



I didn't even notice that, but I did notice that Sonic was voiced by the guy who does he voice in the games.



> Before I comment about the feature film, the short film at the beginning, _The Paperman_ was very interesting, as it was very different from the usual style of Disney's animated films. I liked how it told its story without words, and I also am glad that the man and woman did not instantly fall in love with each other, because today's audiences no longer find stories with "love at first sight" to be believable or realistic.



Did you also like how it was set in like 1950s New York City, in black and white?



> Only a few aspects of this film displeased me: first, that there were no references at all to _Tron,_ as that is another film owned by the Disney Company that features computers and video games in its plot, yet it was not referenced in this film, even briefly. Second, two factual errors were made in the film's plot: first, the characters could not travel from game to game via the power cable of the games, because data never travels through power cables; and second, the proper term for when a video game character recovers from death is "respawn," not "regenerate." However, those were only minor complaints that did not at all detract from my enjoyment of the film. Also, did anyone notice how the characters from _Sugar Rush_ had only four fingers, while every other character had the proper five? I also did not like how Zangief was among the members of the "Bad-Anon" support group, as I do not recall him ever being a villain in any _Street Fighter_ game, but perhaps the story writers did not know that? I also disliked the scatological puns involving the word "duty" from the title of _Hero's Duty,_ but since those occurred in only two brief scenes during the film, they did not ruin my overall experience of viewing it.









> Overall, I enjoyed this film tremendously, and found it to be a most ambitious project by the Disney Company (they must have paid great amounts of money to feature the various cameo appearances by real-world video game characters), one that I hope is remembered for years into the future. I shall definitely purchase this film when it is available on home video, and am very glad that I saw it in theaters.



You still say "home video"?


----------



## FearTear (Nov 4, 2012)

Zangief was with the villains because the players considered him as such (or at least the producer of the movie, who said Zangief was so hard to beat he believed he was a villain)


----------



## The Big G (Nov 4, 2012)

she lives!


----------



## Kirito (Nov 4, 2012)

Just saw the movie in 3D (urgh) with my sisters and cousin. Experience was ruined by a chattering child and a bimbo who didn't turn her cell off. I definitely plan on watching it another time, but this time no more 3D screens.

AWESOME. Don't listen to what those people on Rottentomatoes say. They're shit.


----------



## Mako (Nov 4, 2012)

I feel as if I've already saw the movie by watching the trailers constantly on the television screen. The movie looks great, just not sure if I'm willing to see it after I've been forced to watch the trailers over a thousand times.


----------



## monafifia (Nov 4, 2012)

It doesn't come out until February here, but it looks like a fun film worth checking out :33


----------



## Detective (Nov 4, 2012)

Best Video Game Movie Ever.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 5, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Just saw the movie in 3D (urgh) with my sisters and cousin. Experience was ruined by a chattering child and a bimbo who didn't turn her cell off. I definitely plan on watching it another time, but this time no more 3D screens.
> 
> AWESOME. Don't listen to what those people on Rottentomatoes say. They're shit.



I felt like if you didn't watch it in 3D, you wouldn't have gotten the full experience.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 8, 2012)

This finally came out in Mexico and I loved it. I had good expectations and they were surpassed. The film had some great emotional moments.


----------



## Jena (Nov 12, 2012)

I saw this film a while ago, but I forgot to post in the thread for it. 

From the ratings thread:



Jena said:


> *Wreck It Ralph*- 6.5/10
> 
> Eh
> 
> ...


----------



## FearTear (Nov 13, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I do not believe that he shall reach the same iconic status as such diabolical villains as Gaston, Jafar, Scar, Frollo, Maleficent, or Queen Grimhilde (the evil queen from _Snow White),_ but he is still one of the more memorable villains from a Disney film in recent years, in my mind.



And he has memetic potential too


----------



## Doom85 (Nov 13, 2012)

You know, as an adult myself, I felt the total opposite. The parts with the actual licensed arcade games and characters were nice and all, but I didn't feel like there was much heart yet. It was a really great comedy so far, and I felt bad for Ralph, but it wasn't fully clicking yet.

It was once we got to Sugar Rush and we got deeper into Ralph and Vanellope and their friendship where I think it really took off. But that's just me. I could see why some people might have just gone for video game characters X and Y, and I liked that too, but I want something even more memorable above that.

Also, the theme didn't change at all once we got to Sugar Rush. Vanellope wanted to change the destiny everyone was imposing on her just like Ralph.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 14, 2012)

FearTear said:


> And he has memetic potential too



Yes, I can definitely imagine that numerous people on the internet shall take advantage of the great potential that that brief scene had; I shall not at all be surprised if images of Turbo shouting "Turbo-tastic!" begin to appear in various places across the internet in the next several months.


----------



## Jena (Nov 14, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Jena: I did not give that subject much thought, but, now that you mention it, I see that you are correct in that the movie does feel almost like two separate stories with the same characters, but that often happens in many media; for example, nearly every episode of either _The Simpsons_ or _Ed, Edd, n' Eddy_ begins with one story, and then changes into another story, to demonstrate how life is constantly changing, so I was not terribly bothered by the sudden shift in the story of this film.


The comparison doesn't really work, though. _Simpsons_ and _Ed, Edd, n' Eddy_ are animated tv shows which inherently have a different form from film. They're designed to be able to be quickly digested and jump quickly from different stories to keep the viewer engaged. 



> Ralph realized that winning the medal was not as grand a prize as it had originally seemed to be, and that Vanellope needed his assistance to win the race and be acknowledged by the other racers, so I still do believe that the story was well-written for a family film.



Oh yes, definitely. I didn't mean to imply by my review that it isn't a good kid's movie, I just didn't think it was particularly exceptional, because of (IMHO) the genericness of the second half.



> As for King Candy/Turbo, the antagonist, the phrase "going Turbo" was used very early in the film, clear foreshadowing for genre-savvy viewers, King Candy did appear during Ralph's first visit to _Sugar Rush,_ and the story of Turbo was revealed only shortly after that, so I do believe that there was sufficient foreshadowing for Turbo/King Candy before his true identity was revealed. I do not believe that he shall reach the same iconic status as such diabolical villains as Gaston, Jafar, Scar, Frollo, Maleficent, or Queen Grimhilde (the evil queen from _Snow White),_ but he is still one of the more memorable villains from a Disney film in recent years, in my mind.


Just because he was foreshadowed doesn't mean that he was any more interesting. 



Doom85 said:


> You know, as an adult myself, I felt the total opposite. The parts with the actual licensed arcade games and characters were nice and all, but I didn't feel like there was much heart yet. It was a really great comedy so far, and I felt bad for Ralph, but it wasn't fully clicking yet.
> 
> It was once we got to Sugar Rush and we got deeper into Ralph and Vanellope and their friendship where I think it really took off. But that's just me. I could see why some people might have just gone for video game characters X and Y, and I liked that too, but I want something even more memorable above that.


Fair enough. I just felt like the Sugar Rush part wasn't memorable or interesting.



> Also, the theme didn't change at all once we got to Sugar Rush. Vanellope wanted to change the destiny everyone was imposing on her just like Ralph.


I meant in terms of visuals, music, and story. The overarching theme of taking control of your life was still there, but the main focus was the buddying friendship and winning the race. Which isn't necessarily a bad thing, I just didn't find it particularly interesting. Again, that's just my opinion. I've just seen this done a billion times before in countless children's movies and tv shows and I didn't think that Vanellope was unique enough to keep the plot from feeling cliche.

It was also not exactly about changing destiny, if you think about it. Vanellope was trying to resist society's expectations of her, but it turned out that she wasn't _really_ resisting them because she _was_ actually a racer. It turns out that she was more "assuming her destiny" rather than creating it. 

Also, this is really random and not a main detractor from the overall film, but why did they randomly shove in an outdated _Rhianna_ song in the middle of the movie? Did that throw anyone else? It felt so out of place.

Also, who else teared up when Ralph smashed the car?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 14, 2012)

I can't wait for the game to come out, will rock my socks (if I had feet  )


----------



## MCTDread (Nov 14, 2012)

I loved the film.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 15, 2012)

I loved the movie, very glad it was one of the few movies I've gone to see in my lifetime.  I laughed really hard at the glazed line and a bunch of other things. Even how the characters from Fix-It were wonderful in their twitchy movements which do very much remind me of old pixelated games. As if I didn't already feel an urge to visit an arcade already!

I thought the line at the beginning for the meeting was lame but then Ralph said it while falling and I just cried buckets. So good. X3


----------



## Stunna (Nov 17, 2012)

Jena said:


> Also, this is really random and not a main detractor from the overall film, but why did they randomly shove in an outdated _Rhianna_ song in the middle of the movie? Did that throw anyone else? It felt so out of place.
> 
> Also, who else teared up when Ralph smashed the car?


Same.

On both accounts.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 17, 2012)

And Paperman was amazing.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Dec 3, 2012)

Just watched the movie earlier today. Loved watching the credits at the end. I hadn't realized that the voice of one of the Sugar Rush racers (Taffeta, was it?) was Mindy Kaling. I thought she sounded familiar. Hearing Jane Lynch as Sergeant Calhoun was also a treat.


----------



## Luna (Dec 3, 2012)

Eh, it was pretty damn good.


----------



## Benzaiten (Dec 3, 2012)

I saw it a week or so ago and I loved it.

In response to Jena, I actually liked both parts of the movie but if not for the second part, I wouldn't have loved it as much. It was good to see video game references and whatnot but what really drew me in were the backstories as well sa the relationships between the different characters. The overly pink setting may repel some people but I thought it was a good contrast to the evil that was happening unknown to the candy people.

Anyway, was I the only one who cried when Ralph recited this: "I'm bad, and that's good. I will never be good, and that's not bad. There's no one I'd rather be than me."



Jena said:


> Also, this is really random and not a main detractor from the overall film, but why did they randomly shove in an outdated _Rhianna_ song in the middle of the movie? Did that throw anyone else? It felt so out of place.
> 
> Also, who else teared up when Ralph smashed the car?


Yes and yes.

It was really weird. I'm sure there are tons of better driving/racing songs out there and this is coming from a Rihanna fan.


----------



## Radical Edward (Dec 4, 2012)

I really want to play "Fix it Felix Jr" after seeing this movie.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 4, 2012)

Radical Edward said:


> I really want to play "Fix it Felix Jr" after seeing this movie.



The official site does have the game available as a flash plugin for anyone to play, so I would suggest that you go there if you seek to play it.

As for the usage of _Shut Up and Drive_ during the scene where Vanellope was learning to use her new car, while I am not fond of that song and believe that there are numerous "driving songs" that are far superior to it, it did fit with the brightly-colored sugary theme of _Sugar Rush._ I much prefer such songs as _Born to Be Wild, Roadhouse Blues,_ or Aerosmith's cover of _Train Kept A-Rollin',_ but hard rock songs such as those would be better suited for games such as _Gran Turismo_ or _Need for Speed,_ which are much more serious and gritty in their tone.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 7, 2012)

We just got this at the theater where I work(its a small theater so we only play one movie at a time) and I loved it. Its so rare for a video game movie to be good, so I was pessimistic about it prior to watching it and was pleasantly surprised.



A nice short review of it by Doug and Rob Walker.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hG278a-5ogA[/YOUTUBE]

This is going to be stuck in my head for quite awhile. Going to hear it twice every showing...not sure if that will be a good or bad thing.


----------



## Psychic (Dec 9, 2012)

..............Some of you got it in my head that this was gonna be such a good movie, I actually went in expecting Shrek and Monsters Inc. level entertainment, and was fairly disappointed. This was no where near Shrek and Monsters Inc level of greatness. The beginning was ok, the middle was almost unbearable and the ending was good. Overall, I would give it a 7/10, but only cause I like the ending. The jokes were kinda lame and not that funny. Everything seems unoriginal...kinda like Tangled. It was ok, but it could have been better.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 9, 2012)

Shrek sucks


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 9, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Shrek sucks



Its a good thing you dont know what youre talking about.

Because Wreck it Ralph is good but lets not get carried away here.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 9, 2012)

Psychic said:


> ..............Some of you got it in my head that this was gonna be such a good movie, I actually went in expecting Shrek and Monsters Inc. level entertainment, and was fairly disappointed. This was no where near Shrek and Monsters Inc level of greatness.


Coming from a Twilight fan...one that pretends that Monsters Inc. is a great movie. Its fairly enjoyable but its basically babysitting with monsters. Wreck-it Ralph is a better film. Not sure if I like it more than Shrek. I laughed more at Shrek but overall I felt this was a more enjoyable movie than the first Shrek.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 9, 2012)

Monster's Inc wasn't great  wtf?


----------



## Psychic (Dec 9, 2012)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Coming from a Twilight fan...one that pretends that Monsters Inc. is a great movie. Its fairly enjoyable but its basically babysitting with monsters. Wreck-it Ralph is a better film. Not sure if I like it more than Shrek. I laughed more at Shrek but overall I felt this was a more enjoyable movie than the first Shrek.



Are you serious? Shrek and Monsters Inc. were groundbreaking movies for their time! Perhaps you having to watch the same movies over and over again caused some brain cells to go haywire, LOL. Wreck-it Ralph is just a less cool version of Monsters Inc, in my opinion. Well at least I found a song I like :

[YOUTUBE]z4NNiTrcizg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 9, 2012)

My issue with this movie this is a video game movie but for the most part it doesnt really feel like one beside the obvious video game jokes. I mean you would expect them to be hoping from world to world but for the most part it focus its entirely on one world. Hero Duty was rarely expanded on and Ralph video game is really limited compare to the Sugar Rush World.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 9, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> I mean you would expect them to be hoping from world to world but for the most part it focus its entirely on one world. Hero Duty was rarely expanded on and Ralph video game is really limited compare to the Sugar Rush World.



Yes, I was slightly disappointed by that, as well, but the reason for the major focus on _Sugar Rush_ was that Vanellope, the secondary protagonist of the film, could not leave her game, as could the other characters (that is the in-universe reason, but I am not certain if there is any out-of-universe reason). I also wish that there had been further exploration of other games, such as more detail about _Hero's Duty_ or any of the other games in the arcade, but perhaps if any sequel or spin-off is ever made, such material would be able to explore those possibilities.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2015)

dammit


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 13, 2015)

It was inevitable considering how well received the movie was. If it's good I don't mind but I'm not expecting that.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 13, 2015)

This has been known for quite sometime.

I still find Stunna's hate for sequels rather weird like he feels like all movies should be one and done. I'm sorry but some movies would like to expand on their universe


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2015)

go troll elsewhere pls


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2015)

Thank god.  Even Cyphon will be happy about this news.


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 14, 2015)

Can't say I am surprised to hear this. Hope it is as good as the first one.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 14, 2015)

I want more video game characters. That is all.


----------



## Violence (Jul 20, 2015)

Sauce said:


> I want more video game characters. That is all.



same here


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 20, 2015)

They need to include Big Boss and Geralt of Rivia


----------

